# These panhandlers need to give it up



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Silly me for pulling over for all of 12 seconds yesterday between batches of Instacart. 

These people are totally shameless. Straight up knocking on the window. Ay mayng, can I get this, can I get that. This dude was dressed better than me and I'm out there working.

The worst part is they don't actually need anything. It's just whatever they see you have, they go for. Cigarette, gum, money, whatever. Like what do you think this is, some rolling free for all buffet?

And of course, no panhandler experience is complete without some garbled, nonsensical sob story about whatever. "I just ran out of gas" or "I just arrived here on the Greyhound" blah blah blah. I hear it probably 100 times a year.

The entitlement on these people. If you really do need help, go to the homeless shelter/soup kitchen, or else sit there with a sign or whatever and let people decide if they want to give. But this aggressive chasing people down in their cars crap needs to stop.

Don't people even feel things like embarrassment anymore? A healthy young man totally unwilling to do anything worthwhile, but happy to cuss people out who don't give him their money. Oh, and he would like you all to know "I ain't shit." Unreal.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The panhandlers are feeling the pinch now too. They have to be more aggressive in order to maintain their income stream.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Not all panhandlers/homeless people are the same. They all have their own circumstances of despair. Many are mentally ill stuck in a system with little resources. Yes, there are some scammers just like there are in every level of society. There but for the grace of God go I.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

The vast majority of panhandlers are doing it because it's tax free money. They're not homeless. 

We used to have a guy that worked the corner near my business. He had some serious issues; rickets or something, I don't know what, but he looked like spaghetti. Arms and legs incredibly thin. He'd arrive, work the corner, make some serious cash and then leave. He was driving a car that wasn't much older than mine.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> Silly me for pulling over for all of 12 seconds yesterday between batches of Instacart.
> 
> These people are totally shameless. Straight up knocking on the window. Ay mayng, can I get this, can I get that. This dude was dressed better than me and I'm out there working.
> 
> ...


Panhandling is Like Uber Drivers.

The Market will be FLOODED SOON !


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> Not all panhandlers/homeless people are the same. They all have their own circumstances of despair. Many are mentally ill stuck in a system with little resources. Yes, there are some scammers just like there are in every level of society. There but for the grace of God go I.


Uh what. This guy was very well dressed with a fresh haircut and an expensive backpack.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

It's always no! Double no the beggars at the same gas station who always "just ran out of gas" when I get gas.

This is pretty much me out on the street...


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Uh what. This guy was very well dressed with a fresh haircut and an expensive backpack.


You referred to "these people" and "they". The whole point of your rant was complaining about "them". I simply pointed out that they are out there for many different circumstances. How we treat others is a choice so you do you.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Compasion to others in life may be what’s holding you back from becoming something better in life than an instacart driver in a time of a pandemic , seems you may be as close to homelessness as the ones you despise , to some others you may look like scum , see how this works?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If I am driving the cab, I tell them that I do not have any money because Uber and Lyft took all of my customers.

If I am driving the Uber/Lyft car, I tell them that I am driving Uber/Lyft, so I do not have any money. I make a point to do this when a Uber/Lyft customer is in the car.

One time, in the cab, the bum dropped sixty-five cents into my lap and walked away shaking his head.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Silly me for pulling over for all of 12 seconds yesterday between batches of Instacart.
> 
> These people are totally shameless. Straight up knocking on the window. Ay mayng, can I get this, can I get that. This dude was dressed better than me and I'm out there working.
> 
> ...


My only regret? That I can only like your post once....


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

One approach that most people have with beggars is to treat them as avatars of broader social issues like: unemployment, poverty, resourcefulness, laziness, drug use, homelessness, and so on. I’ve done this myself. But I don’t think we should.

These days I tend to ignore these folks. I don’t really want to perpetuate a society where people beg to work, or beg to survive, but I try to not treat my actions towards them as somehow working for or against the broader social issues that lead to begging. The begging is going to happen either way, unless deeper changes occur. I set my own policy agenda through what I voluntarily do, whether that is engaging with the community, reading a book, working, shopping where I choose, helping others, or even voting.

I feel the same way about annoying advertising. I am annoyed by it and it is intrusive, but there’s only so much I can do at the moment, so I ignore it and think about other things.

I’m not suggesting that we shouldn’t be tough on these sorts of things, nor that we should be entirely dispassionate towards others – I just don’t think how others ask for our attention should be a major driver in how we think about the issues around begging or other kinds of soliciting. And as some other folks suggested, begging is only somewhat related to poverty. If we care about poverty, we should design systems that make being a productive part of society more profitable for people who engage in it, and make the opposite less profitable.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

The other day I was having a smoke break at the Safeway parking lot and noticed a homeless person about 200 ft away from me walking towards me. Luckily I had already smoked most of my cigarette and stepped on the bud and got in my car. As I turned on my car he was already within 40 ft of my car already yelling "Hey sir, can I get a smoke?"

Lady with shopping cart blocks my way and can't move yet and he moves closer near my window with a look of shock and disbelief on his face.

I laughed my ass off as I drove off. In this pandemic the guy wants me to roll down my window and hand him a cigarette. Dude walked across the ENTIRE parking lot just to ask me for a cigarette.

On a side note, be safe out there guys. There are a lot of desperate hobos and criminals out there.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> The vast majority of panhandlers are doing it because it's tax free money. They're not homeless.
> 
> We used to have a guy that worked the corner near my business. He had some serious issues; rickets or something, I don't know what, but he looked like spaghetti. Arms and legs incredibly thin. He'd arrive, work the corner, make some serious cash and then leave. He was driving a car that wasn't much older than mine.


The VAST majority? And you're basing this on your little corner? Since the vast majority of panhandlers aren't on your corner, this is a very naive statement. I have experience with the mentally ill community as well as the homeless community. But don't take my word for it. There's so many studies that agree with what im saying. There is a direct correlation between the mentally ill and homelessness. Just as there is with using drugs and alcohol to self medicate the physical and emotional pain away. It's a societal problem that's vastly complex, which is why it's so difficult to solve. But you do you. Compassion & understanding are personality traits that not all people possess.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

It actually has nothing to do with compassion/empathy. If I see someone with a sign, I am inclined to throw them a bone. I don't always do it, but I do feel for that person, provided I can tell it's not a ruse - but unfortunately I do usually smell a rat. In that sense, I would say I'm sensitive to a person's approach. Passive is fine, but get in my face and you'll get nothing.

The panhandlers I'm describing in the OP are manipulators, guilt-trippers, aggressive, free of mental illness, and often career hustlers. They know to try and overwhelm their victims by being pushy. 

I'm not talking about the legitimately needy - I thought that would be obvious. But then again, this wouldn't be UP if we didn't have people hellbent on purposely misunderstanding the core issue.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Homeless pple that usually falls on hard times won’t be up in your face asking for $$$.

those that make a living as a bum but in actuality have a nice condo, suv, etc. will.

that’s how you tell the difference. The fake is loud and will roam around vs the real will be hidden and quiet.

if you want to help the poor, volunteer at a soup kitchen or go to the depths of where the homeless burrows and doesn’t come out, due to shame.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Ubertool said:


> Compasion to others in life may be what's holding you back from becoming something better in life than an instacart driver in a time of a pandemic , seems you may be as close to homelessness as the ones you despise , to some others you may look like scum , see how this works?


Good one. Except you know nothing about me, my high, real world income, values, or anything else. Get a life.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

You think mighty high of yourself , that’s what I do know , enjoy it until you get knocked off that horse by someone who sees you like you see the homeless .👍


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Moma always said, look at there shoes. 

There was one bro a few months ago drinking a 40 at the gas station. I told him "Seriously dude ? Your doing it all wrong," smh. After I came out, I started laughing cause even his own bro's were giving him crap for it.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> Silly me for pulling over for all of 12 seconds yesterday between batches of Instacart.
> 
> These people are totally shameless. Straight up knocking on the window. Ay mayng, can I get this, can I get that. This dude was dressed better than me and I'm out there working.
> 
> ...


Feed the homeless to the hungry, solve both major problems. Vote Quimby!

Another pet peeve is uber drivers asking for tips... that's like a pan handler on wheels.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Ubertool said:


> You think mighty high of yourself , that's what I do know , enjoy it until you get knocked off that horse by someone who sees you like you see the homeless .&#128077;


If I ever find myself down on my luck I will not run up on people, get in their personal space, or curse them out when they tell me no. Why does this offend you so mightily?


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Not offended , just giving a different point of view , someone looks down on you just like you look down on others , cathartic if you think about it


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> Not all panhandlers/homeless people are the same. They all have their own circumstances of despair. Many are mentally ill stuck in a system with little resources. Yes, there are some scammers just like there are in every level of society. There but for the grace of God go I.


Don't sell yourself so short!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Alright, well just for the record, I'm not looking down on anyone due to their economic circumstances. It's the conduct of some of these panhandlers I take issue with - whether they're genuinely poor or not. I like to think there's a "bare minimum" in terms of decency that we all should adhere to, irrespective of a person's money situation.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Homeless pple that usually falls on hard times won't be up in your face asking for $$$.
> 
> those that make a living as a bum but in actuality have a nice condo, suv, etc. will.
> 
> ...


Could not have been said better!


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Now that's an idea I agree with . Maybe I misunderstood what you were trying to say , not arguing just giving my point of view .

ubabrahs last comment


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> The vast majority of panhandlers are doing it because it's tax free money. They're not homeless.
> 
> We used to have a guy that worked the corner near my business. He had some serious issues; rickets or something, I don't know what, but he looked like spaghetti. Arms and legs incredibly thin. He'd arrive, work the corner, make some serious cash and then leave. He was driving a car that wasn't much older than mine.


Thats very common, most panhandlers like you are describing are on Disability SSI and live with someone.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

When I worked in downtown LA in the nineties there was a lady who panhandled right outside the building where I worked. It was well known that she lived in an apartment near downtown and rode the Metro just like other commuters every day. She knew people in our company by name, including the CEO. After the earthquake in 1994, our company (a public utility) issued windbreaker type jackets to employees who were involved with the recovery. Later the CEO said she (he knew her name) had a jacket before he got his. She was a fixture at that intersection, and young enough that she might still be there. I’ve been retired from the company for twenty years.:coolio:


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

There's a mid 40-50 year old blonde woman planted daily at Country Club and University in Mesa, AZ.. Her hubby frequently on diagonal corner.

Lady I know followed her, they live in a nice home nearby with an RV parked on the side.

These scammers are out there.

There are YouTube videos of one in Los Angeles who was busted getting picked up by hubby in a Mercedes.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> I hear it probably 100 times a year.


Come to Vegas where you can hear it 100 times a day.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Most famous

https://wtvr.com/2017/05/23/micha-leigh-dominguez-arrest/


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

If anybody is interested . 
Here in detroit . A average person will earn 5 dollars an hour on average begging for money on the freeway exit.
Other places pay less .
My information comes from me talking to about 10 of these people and no i never gave them money for me to talk to them.
Doing our jobes we have down time and i like to talk .
These people get spit on coffee pored on them things throw at them very often.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't give to panhandlers unless they tell me the truth. Here are the only 2 (two) episodes in my 50 year life that I can remember of that occuring.

About 25-30 years ago I was coming out of this DT dive bar that was in an older hotel, I was accosted politely by this old dude who was obviously a street person. He asked me for a dollar to help him to buy a bottle of vodka. I gave him $20 and thanked him for his honesty. Thought I saw a tear in the corner of his eye as I was giving him the money.

Maybe 3 months ago I stepped outside my neighbourhood dive pub for a break and these 2 street guys walked over and started talking. Cool, no problem. Said they were dying for a hoot and asked me if I could give them a dollar or two. I pulled a preroll out of my pocket and gave it to them instead. Made their afternoon.

The province/state provides your shelter and food if you are in this situation, so, you don't need money for anything but those things you should be working for. Tell me the truth however, and I'll help you out. Lie to me, and you can die in the ****ing gutter.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

If that last sentence in your statement we would all die including you as all people lie , not just the homeless

Happened


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes, the pile of bodies would be quite large I imagine, such is the shame of the human race.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

That is everyday here in NYC! The panhandlers are very aggressive. They wipe your windshield when you tell them no and they still have the nerve to ask you for money because they cleaned your windshield


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> The VAST majority? And you're basing this on your little corner?


Nope. I'm basing it on the number of exposes that have shown that most of them are conning folks.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> Nope. I'm basing it on the number of exposes that have shown that most of them are conning folks.


Fake news


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

UberchickATL said:


> Not all panhandlers/homeless people are the same. They all have their own circumstances of despair. Many are mentally ill stuck in a system with little resources. Yes, there are some scammers just like there are in every level of society. There but for the grace of God go I.


Well said.



Another Uber Driver said:


> If I am driving the Uber/Lyft car, I tell them that I am driving Uber/Lyft, so I do not have any money. I make a point to do this when a Uber/Lyft customer is in the car.


When I tell panhandlers I'm an Uber driver, they usually hand me my dollar bill back, then they hand me one of theirs &#128516;.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I was putting air in my tire at the gas station and saw a dude making his rounds. 

As soon as he got over to me I spit out " I just need some gas money if you got it ". He was so dumbfounded that I beat him to the punch and walked off.

He comes back a minute later and says get "if you need gas just go ask people. Someone will fill you up."

A lady from the bank says that panhandlers come in and make deposits every day of 100 or more.

It is a career choice for sure. You never see them holding signs "Homeless because of uber". Uber drivers are actually used to working all the time, even if it's a menial job.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> .....
> 
> It is a career choice for sure. You never see them holding signs "Homeless because of uber". Uber drivers are actually used to working all the time, even if it's a menial job.


Of course not, it's because uber drivers live in their cars. It's their home, hence cannot be homeless.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> The vast majority of panhandlers are doing it because it's tax free money. They're not homeless.
> 
> We used to have a guy that worked the corner near my business. He had some serious issues; rickets or something, I don't know what, but he looked like spaghetti. Arms and legs incredibly thin. He'd arrive, work the corner, make some serious cash and then leave. He was driving a car that wasn't much older than mine.


I just hand them a few Vodka &#127864;&#127864;minis; so, they can chill.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Silly me for pulling over for all of 12 seconds yesterday between batches of Instacart.
> 
> These people are totally shameless. Straight up knocking on the window. Ay mayng, can I get this, can I get that. This dude was dressed better than me and I'm out there working.
> 
> ...


I have seen imagination and creativity in panhandlers on occasion. A few years ago, in the hottest part of the summer, I saw one who was holding up a cardboard sign: apparently, he didn't have a pen, so he just tore out and held up the part of the box that said "Keep Refrigerated". That was so good, I almost gave him a dollar. I _didn't_ give him a dollar. But I _thought_ about it for a few seconds.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Stupid. You look at scammers and think they all are. What you both are, in this pandemic especially, is stupid. Nobody should walk up to anybody else. Nobody should even talk to someone who does. Yes there are services....until you need one. What you hear of services is bullshit to a large degree. All your ridesharing friends getting their well-publicized Unemployment checks?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

The absolute worst thing you can do for a legitimate homeless person or panhandler, is to give them money. They’re in the position they’re in precisely because they either seriously failed at one point in managing their money, or are too mentally ill to spend money responsibly. Most of them generally want money for one of three things: booze, cigarettes, or street drugs - and none of these things they need.

If you are in the giving mood, the best thing you can do is walk into the gas station and buy a bottle of water or sugar-free soda and a healthy snack or sandwich, and give those items to them. Don’t forget to remove the UPC code if possible, because I’ve actually witnessed them take items like that and walk them into Wal-Mart for a cash refund, as Wal-Mart will take anything.

Give them food or clothing, nothing else.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

^^^^^^Thats a Richard move^^^^^^^


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> Alright, well just for the record, I'm not looking down on anyone due to their economic circumstances. It's the conduct of some of these panhandlers I take issue with - whether they're genuinely poor or not. I like to think there's a "bare minimum" in terms of decency that we all should adhere to, irrespective of a person's money situation.


You categorize a whole class of people by the terrible rare examples. You know there are tens of thousands of homeless in one area alone and you are not accosted by all of them. They are not coming at you like the night of the wandering homeless zombies. Just see people as people. THAT guy or THOSE few guys who bother you do not represent their community.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

LADryver said:


> You categorize a whole class of people by the terrible rare examples. You know there are tens of thousands of homeless in one area alone and you are not accosted by all of them. They are not coming at you like the night of the wandering homeless zombies. Just see people as people. THAT guy or THOSE few guys who bother you do not represent their community.


The terrible, rare examples are what I frequently deal with. This post was never about the homeless sleeping on park benches. Nor about the guy in a wheelchair with a tip jar on the side of the road. There is no condescension on my part when it comes to those people.

I don't know how to make this any more clear. I think those who flag down people aggressively and hassle them for whatever they think they can score, are reprehensible. It's even worse when it's clear that an x percentage of these people are not homeless.

The very quote inside your post contains the words "it's the conduct of SOME of these panhandlers I take issue with."

Why defend indefensible behavior?


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

One memorable panhandler near me was limping pathetically down the line of traffic.
Then he looked at his watch and apparently noticed it was quitting time.
And walked away with no limp at all.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

My world view is simple, if I got it like that, then I'm willing to share. If I'm broke or still have bills to pay then I typically turn them down. 

I once went to a gas station with a friend of mine and she gets rolled up on at the pump. The guy is asking for money. She says she wont give money but she'll buy him something to eat. The homeless guy goes, "I want a hotdog, bag of doritos, and a coke." The entitlement caught us both off guard. All I could do is laugh.

Not all homeless people are like that. Theres a really laid back old guy who rides his bike all over town. I've never seen him be aggressive with anyone, always thankful for anyone willing to help him. They are all definitely out there for different reasons and circumstances.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I was at the gas station a while back and a guy was walking around to each person at the pumps and saying “god bless you, could you spare a dollar or two so I can get something to eat”. No one gave him anything I guess so he then walked away and said real loud so everyone could hear “you all are lying MFers, you will have a lot of company in hell”


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> If you are in the giving mood, the best thing you can do is walk into the gas station and buy a bottle of water or sugar-free soda and a healthy snack or sandwich, and give those items to them.


I was walking back to my home from the sub shop. A bum accosted me and told me that he was hungry and asked me if I could spare any change. I told him that I did not have any money. I then reached into my bag and pulled out one of the containers. At this shop, if you ordered a large, they put it into two styrofoam containers (this was before the District of Columbia banned them). I offered it to the bum. He let out a tirade of profanity at me.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I was walking back to my home from the sub shop. A bum accosted me and told me that he was hungry and asked me if I could spare any change. I told him that I did not have any money. I then reached into my bag and pulled out one of the containers. At this shop, if you ordered a large, they put it into two styrofoam containers (this was before the District of Columbia banned them). I offered it to the bum. He let out a tirade of profanity at me.


The year is like 1992, Northside, Wrigley Field. I'm like 8, my older brothers are like 11, and 13. My oldest brother hands like $3 and some change to a homeless guy asking for money. He goes on to say "what kind of f****** bs is this? $3? F*** you!"

It was my first time learning no good deed goes unpunished. I guess he was used to getting 5s and 10s out there.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I was walking back to my home from the sub shop. A bum accosted me and told me that he was hungry and asked me if I could spare any change. I told him that I did not have any money. I then reached into my bag and pulled out one of the containers. At this shop, if you ordered a large, they put it into two styrofoam containers (this was before the District of Columbia banned them). I offered it to the bum. He let out a tirade of profanity at me.


Exactly. Proving the point that they don't actually want food - they want money for booze, cigarettes, or street drugs.

If they're legit hungry, they'll be thankful.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I was watching this guy in downtown San Francisco sitting in front of some BART escalators with a sign "hungry anything helps" he was clearly high on something and slumped over when some girl pulled out a apple from her shopping bag and left it. The guy woke up saw the apple and tossed it in the street. I guess he wanted a steak sandwich not a apple.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> It's always no! Double no the beggars at the same gas station who always "just ran out of gas" when I get gas.


When I was in Virginia, after the same dude over a 6ish month period of time hit me up multiple times with: "I got stranded here, trying to get back home."

On the 3rd time: "Dude, you've given me the same damn story many times now over the last several months. It's only 60 miles to where you are going. You could have walked that by now."

My other favorite was: "Trying to get home, out of gas."
Me: "Ok, where is your car? Richmond is 90 miles. Pull to this pump here I'll fill you up with 5 gallons of gas. That will get you home."
Usually swear at me and walk away or give some other lame excuse why they can't do that.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Saw 3 panhandlers yesterday,clean face, about 21-25 years old. One lady was kinda hot :thumbup:
Not your everyday panhandlers, but newbies trying to make quick 20$.


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Panhandling is Like Uber Drivers.
> 
> The Market will be FLOODED SOON !


The market is already flooded. They're fighting for space on the worst corners now. I'm surprised some pimp hasn't come along to organize them yet.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> Fake news


Whatever. How about the guy that actually convinced me to never give ANYTHING to a panhandler? He had his hungry, please help sign. I had two hamburgers. I tried to give him one. He told me to [email protected] off because he couldn't buy beer or pot with a [email protected] sandwich.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Come to Vegas where you can hear it 100 times a day.


I've got a good Vegas story, well I was just leaving the Las Vegas Club in Downtown Vegas when a Dude stops me and gives me his hard luck story "I've lost all my money and only need bus fare to get home" I was a bit ahead at the time so L flip him a $20 spot.

He immediately walks in the wrong direction of the bus terminal as I know where it's at. He proceeds to go into the door of the Vegas Club so I fallow him. He ends up at a bar stool and orders a drink. I tap him on the shoulder a DEMAND MY MONEY BACK !!!

I say it with such conviction and LOUD that he hands the $20 back to me and then calls ME an Ass-hole... Ya tight, buddy , you dick !


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Most famous
> 
> https://wtvr.com/2017/05/23/micha-leigh-dominguez-arrest/


Lol she got charged w throwing a missle at a car .


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Wow this topic is heated. I'm definitely on the side of the homeless Instacart driver..


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> One memorable panhandler near me was limping pathetically down the line of traffic.
> Then he looked at his watch and apparently noticed it was quitting time.
> And walked away with no limp at all.


He had to be inside the "homeless" shelter for dinner and lockdown by a certain hour, or he'd get no food and no bed. That's how it works in my city.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

UberchickATL said:


> You referred to "these people" and "they". The whole point of your rant was complaining about "them". I simply pointed out that they are out there for many different circumstances. How we treat others is a choice so you do you.


So you always give out change and help out those helpless unfortunate people? Or, do you live in an area in which you are never confronted by this vermin?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> He had to be inside the "homeless" shelter for dinner and lockdown by a certain hour, or he'd get no food and no bed. That's how it works in my city.


Every one with which I am familiar in the Capital of the South of Your Border is that way, as well. Also those in other cities in the U.S. of A. and Canada.

There was even a place in Toronto that was one step above a shelter called Stopover. It was in the basement of the Y. I used to use it on occasion when I got delayed in Toronto but the trailer was going to be ready to be picked up at the crack of dawn, so I was going to get to bed early, anyhow. For that reason, I did not mind the lock down hour. I was usually asleep before then, anyhow. .It was half a dollar and you got dinner, a bunk bed to crash and brekkie. Back then your company gave you an allowance for a motel and meals if you got delayed and had to stay overnight, It was a fixed twenty five dollars and you got it whether you spent the whole thing, or not. Thank you, Teamsters Canada!.

You ran across all kinds of hard luck cases, there. I actually managed to help out one kid there, though. He was from the country in Nova Scotia, but from a French speaking village. He spoke very little English. It seems someone had picked him up in his village, promised him all kinds of money to do this construction work in Ottawa and Toronto. This guy filled up this van with kids fourteen to sixteen from various French speaking towns in Nova Scotia and in the country in Québec,. They did the work, he paid them a little and saw that they got fed, but, then abandoned them in Toronto. He owed them more than a few dollars in unpaid wages. This kid was stuck there, broke. He had a hard time getting any work because he could not speak too much English. As I had my itinerary for the trip back, I told him to be at my pick up in Toronto at a certain time and I would give him a ride to Montréal. He would be on his own from there, but, at least he had a better chance of finding work in Montréal so that he could save enough money to get back home. He was there when I got back to Toronto, so I drove him to Montréal, gave him five dollars and sent him on his way.

It was strictly against company policy to carry riders, due to insurance regulations, but, everyone did it all the time, anyhow. Even if the Supervisor found out about it, rarely did they do anything because they did not want to deal with a driver's grieving it.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> So you always give out change and help out those helpless unfortunate people? Or, do you live in an area in which you are never confronted by this vermin?


First, calling human beings vermin is disgusting and appalling behavior. You are judging a vast group of people by the actions of a few scammers. There's drivers & delivery drivers on this site that admit to constantly scamming people. Some even brag about it. Do you think all drivers & delivery people are vermin? There are scammers in EVERY class of society.

Second, I carry plastic bags in my car filled with things like hand warmers (in the winter), wet ones, hand sanitizer, breakfast bar, etc... I pass these out when I see someone in need. Sometimes money if I feel moved to do so. The only reason I have hand sanitizer now is because I stocked up on it prior to the pandemic. By blessing people, I was blessed myself!

I also looked at some of your previous posts and some are pretty ugly. Maybe you need a hug?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Silly me for pulling over for all of 12 seconds yesterday between batches of Instacart.
> 
> These people are totally shameless. Straight up knocking on the window. Ay mayng, can I get this, can I get that. This dude was dressed better than me and I'm out there working.
> 
> ...


Saw one with an Apple iPhone 10 behind his sign.
This was in Pacific Beach.
Scum-ball.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

There's this one panhandler who has worked the same corner for a long time, he's always been very aggressive, I was cussed by him once when I said no to him.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm afraid the same results would not occur in Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago, Detroit or New York, just to mention a few..

https://nethugs.com/police-wheelchair-undercover/


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Silly me for pulling over for all of 12 seconds yesterday between batches of Instacart.
> 
> These people are totally shameless. Straight up knocking on the window. Ay mayng, can I get this, can I get that. This dude was dressed better than me and I'm out there working.
> 
> ...


There's this guy that lives in my neighborhood. If i had to guess i would say he's in his 50's. Every single day he's on the same corner. His clothes aren't dirty or tattered. I've seen him with a fresh pair of sneakers. He always has cigarettes, & it's clear he has a place to lay his head.

He's out there EVERY SINGLE DAY like it's his job. He's not humble by any means. He's actually pretty aggressive. If the light is red he will literally stand in front of my rolled up window speaking spanish of some sort (I have nothing against any human. I just don't understand what he's saying) poking his cup at my window like i owe him something. The last few times i told him to get the hell away from my car. For the dedication he puts into being out there everyday, i don't understand why he won't just get a job.

Here's my thing..Im not here to judge anyone's life or how they choose to get their hustle on. I've been homeless, I've been hungry, and I've also had people give me money for one thing & i did something else with it (never drugs though). So i do give them money at my discretion. I feel like everyone needs help from time to time. If i can't afford to give it away i don't but when i do, i don't lecture them on what they should do with it. Once it changes hands, it's yours to do with it as you please. The only thing i can hope is if you are hungry, you get food. I just need people like that man to stop with the aggression like i owe you something!!


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

UberchickATL said:


> First, calling human beings vermin is disgusting and appalling behavior. You are judging a vast group of people by the actions of a few scammers. There's drivers & delivery drivers on this site that admit to constantly scamming people. Some even brag about it. Do you think all drivers & delivery people are vermin? There are scammers in EVERY class of society.
> 
> Second, I carry plastic bags in my car filled with things like hand warmers (in the winter), wet ones, hand sanitizer, breakfast bar, etc... I pass these out when I see someone in need. Sometimes money if I feel moved to do so. The only reason I have hand sanitizer now is because I stocked up on it prior to the pandemic. By blessing people, I was blessed myself!
> 
> I also looked at some of your previous posts and some are pretty ugly. Maybe you need a hug?


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Here in SF, the hobos will sell or trade your friendly donations for some meth in a heart beat.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

UberchickATL said:


> First, calling human beings vermin is disgusting and appalling behavior. You are judging a vast group of people by the actions of a few scammers. There's drivers & delivery drivers on this site that admit to constantly scamming people. Some even brag about it. Do you think all drivers & delivery people are vermin? There are scammers in EVERY class of society.
> 
> Second, I carry plastic bags in my car filled with things like hand warmers (in the winter), wet ones, hand sanitizer, breakfast bar, etc... I pass these out when I see someone in need. Sometimes money if I feel moved to do so. The only reason I have hand sanitizer now is because I stocked up on it prior to the pandemic. By blessing people, I was blessed myself!
> 
> I also looked at some of your previous posts and some are pretty ugly. Maybe you need a hug?


I live in the real world. Those "ugly" post are reality sweetheart. How old are you 20? You're clueless.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

mbd said:


> Saw 3 panhandlers yesterday,clean face, about 21-25 years old. One lady was kinda hot :thumbup:
> Not your everyday panhandlers, but newbies trying to make quick 20$.


It's weird. I call it 'chic homeless' but whatever it is, it is really a thing. I had a few younger riders in the car one time and they saw a young guy panhandling on the streets with a group of others. They laughed and I asked what was up. Apparently, they had all gone to school with the guy and his parents are loaded, live in multi-million dollar house and he lives with them still. He just chooses to pretend to live in the street and hang with others in the "lifestyle". All I could do was shake my head.


Arthur Dent said:


> He ends up at a bar stool and orders a drink.


Alcoholism is terrible. I was in a bar a year or two ago waiting for my friend's band to go on and a homeless guy was a few stools away with his water. The bartender bought over my Guinness and walked off. The homeless guy literally stared at my beer like it was a nude woman, licking his lips and almost in a trance. I'd never seen anything like it. He eventually asked me for one, but the bartender overheard and threw him out of the bar. Sad.


dmoney155 said:


> Another pet peeve is uber drivers asking for tips... that's like a pan handler on wheels.


Hey! I don't ask or beg for tips! I just have a giant, flashing LED sign attached to my seatback that reminds pax that tips are very much appreciated. _Huge_ difference!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Amazing what you see in San Francisco these days... I guess street bums do not have to follow any type of social distancing and are free to do whatever they want. Meanwhile more and more average citizens are being fined and/or arrested for just going to a park.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252297433343639552


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

Depending on the kindness of strangers: whether tips or panhandling. There but for the grace of God go I. 
.


----------



## Xris Xros (May 3, 2016)

UberchickATL said:


> Maybe you need a hug?


I need a hug please 



kdyrpr said:


> I live in the real world. Those "ugly" post are reality sweetheart. How old are you 20? You're clueless.


She sounds really young.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> I live in the real world. Those "ugly" post are reality sweetheart. How old are you 20? You're clueless.


Bahaha I wish I were young. I won't reveal my age but I can tell you my kids are older than 20. Clueless, no. Experienced and compassionate, yes.



Xris Xros said:


> I need a hug please


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

*To try to lighten the mood on this thread*

Watched a middle-aged guy approach a younger female to beg for money last week as I squeezed by them. Paraphrasing here:

Guy to Girl: Hey! My car ran out of gas. Can you lend me $3 for a gallon of gas?
Girl to Guy: No, sorry.
Guy to Girl: But, I just want to get home.
Me to Myself: [OMFG, this guy needs a new line. He obviously doesn't drive because gas is now less than $2/gallon. I should make this comment to him. Yes, yes. Wait... &#129300; No, no I should not. Bad [email protected], bad girl...just go inside. &#128563; Don't poke the bear that's no where near a gas station in which to fill up his "empty" tank anyway...&#129315;]


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Sorry if this is cold-hearted but DON"T FEED THE ANIMALS!

I learned my lesson a few years ago when I was coming out of the store and a woman hit me up. I gave her the last dollar in my pocket and she started cussing me saying that it wasn't enough. Made me regret giving her anything.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Don't poke the bear


Always good advice :ninja:


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Sorry if this is cold-hearted but DON"T FEED THE ANIMALS!


Hey!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I know there are people in need. I know there are services available for people in need. When I see one of these "people in need" sucking on a vape, cigarette or talking on a mobile, I get a real sense of their need. I try to be as compassionate as I can, but I don't think that handing out money to beggars is necessarily compassionate. Unfortunately, we often judge based on appearance and I am just as guilty. I will look at their overall appearance, and make judgement call, but If they approach me in a parking lot or gas station, I never give them money, I don't care what their story is.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> I know there are people in need. I know there are services available for people in need. When I see one of these "people in need" sucking on a vape, cigarette or talking on a mobile, I get a real sense of their need. I try to be as compassionate as I can, but I don't think that handing out money to beggars is necessarily compassionate. Unfortunately, we often judge based on appearance and I am just as guilty. I will look at their overall appearance, and make judgement call, but If they approach me in a parking lot or gas station, I never give them money, I don't care what their story is.


Agreed. There are churches and food banks and Sallies and charities and ... for those that are really in need. Those place are more efficient and can vet someone's 'need'.


----------



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Silly me for pulling over for all of 12 seconds yesterday between batches of Instacart.
> 
> These people are totally shameless. Straight up knocking on the window. Ay mayng, can I get this, can I get that. This dude was dressed better than me and I'm out there working.
> 
> ...


I was bored waiting for next trip and a guy approached though not that close. His story was ridiculous and as he was smoking I said it cant be that bad smoking at 410 a pack. He immediately chucked it in the rain and said he got it free and didn't need it. Well my next trip came in and he knew he wasn't getting any money so he ran over picked up his smoke and kept smoking it?????? 
I dont mind giving though today you dont know who really needs it and I will be dammed giving 2 dollars when its almost impossible to get a $2 tip. And thats what really burns me my car, fuel, insurance, maintenance, my time and people feel they dont need to tip because they wont see this driver again though the guy standing at the red light just gets handed money. Maybe I should park my car at the same intersection and just ask for money??? Hey anyone want to give me $2 just because? Be safe everyone..


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DrivingUberPax said:


> There's this guy that lives in my neighborhood. If i had to guess i would say he's in his 50's. Every single day he's on the same corner. His clothes aren't dirty or tattered. I've seen him with a fresh pair of sneakers. He always has cigarettes, & it's clear he has a place to lay his head.
> 
> He's out there EVERY SINGLE DAY like it's his job. He's not humble by any means. He's actually pretty aggressive. If the light is red he will literally stand in front of my rolled up window speaking spanish of some sort (I have nothing against any human. I just don't understand what he's saying) poking his cup at my window like i owe him something. The last few times i told him to get the hell away from my car. For the dedication he puts into being out there everyday, i don't understand why he won't just get a job.
> 
> Here's my thing..Im not here to judge anyone's life or how they choose to get their hustle on. I've been homeless, I've been hungry, and I've also had people give me money for one thing & i did something else with it (never drugs though). So i do give them money at my discretion. I feel like everyone needs help from time to time. If i can't afford to give it away i don't but when i do, i don't lecture them on what they should do with it. Once it changes hands, it's yours to do with it as you please. The only thing i can hope is if you are hungry, you get food. I just need people like that man to stop with the aggression like i owe you something!!


He's HUSTLING.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

There was a guy in a clown suit near a busy intersection next to an elementary school. When the light turned red, he would walk down the row of cars holding out a bucket that had a sign, "For the children." Drivers put cash in the bucket. When he got to my car, my protective lab retriever barked and growled so he kept on walking. 

Later we learned he had no connection to the school, but there was no crime committed because all of the donations were voluntary.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

in nj, drivers get the ticket for pandering to panhandlers. panhandlers are free to jaywalk among the traffic.


----------

